# SCGrassMan Lawn Journal 2018



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I guess all the cool kids are doing it so I might as well too.

I could really use some encouragement right now. I feel like after purchasing irrigation, a greensmower, and leveling my yard it looks WORSE than last year.

Did I waste thousands of dollars and tons of time and labor doing all this? Will this lawn fill in at all ever?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Current state of affairs


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You're doing all the right things. It will get there. :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> You're doing all the right things. It will get there. :thumbup:


Thanks man. I was damn near ready to throw in the towel today.

I think a lot of my issue right now is the Rachio setup. I really don't like its weather intelligence/automated setup thing. It had my zone along the sidewalk (the most torched pic with the urine burn :evil: ) running for 25 minutes a WEEK.

I just bumped up that zone to like an hour and 20 a week and the total of zones to 7h. It was set to 5 hours total.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It can take some time to get the Rachio settings how you like them. In the meantime, no shame in running it in manual mode to get an inch a week until you get everything under control from the leveling, etc. It sounds like you are just a bit overwhelmed.

Here is a shot of my lawn in basically the same state as yours:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

OK now THAT makes me feel better lol. Although I know Zeon fills in infinitely slower than Bermuda. Your lawn is my #LawnGoals in life so I'll keep plugging away. Now that people up the street have new sod, albeit not as finely textured a cultivar as mine, I'm now the SECOND best lawn on the block. LOL can't have that!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Patience at this point is what it takes. With the Charleston weather getting to our spring norms, your grass will take off in no time. I know mine has. I had a lot of really thin areas after an aggressive veritcut and dethatch session. That thin area is about 80% filled in now.

I will start a journal in the next couple of days I just started second shift at work and getting adjusted to the new hours.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Patience at this point is what it takes. With the Charleston weather getting to our spring norms, your grass will take off in no time. I know mine has. I had a lot of really thin areas after an aggressive veritcut and dethatch session. That thin area is about 80% filled in now.
> 
> I will start a journal in the next couple of days I just started second shift at work and getting adjusted to the new hours.


OK. Let me know when you want your rake and drag mat back! And thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > Patience at this point is what it takes. With the Charleston weather getting to our spring norms, your grass will take off in no time. I know mine has. I had a lot of really thin areas after an aggressive veritcut and dethatch session. That thin area is about 80% filled in now.
> ...


I am really enjoying the nice green full lawn. I am not sure I even want to cover it with sand now.

But I am thinking the first week of June. That way the lawn is on point for Memorial Day and 4th of July.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Do you have a journal going as well?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

You were early, most of us have done the same. Look, I was dumb ..capiricously scalped the heck out my zeon....perhaps indirectly influenced by muda masses....


Good amount sand ...on a slope no less


Eventually, 3.5 mo later according to timestamp


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh wow. That looks amazing!

So I shouldn't overseed it and sell my mower? Lol


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Before:



After:





Here's a picture of my dry areas after changing spray nozzles out for rotators, and upping the watering significantly.

Part of the problem with the sod pieces you can see individually is that there isn't head to head coverage. I changed out the sprays for the orange cap strip rotators but I might have to go for the next distance up.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

This is the thin area next to the driveway where we get out of the car all winter. It's starting to fill in - the stolons (I think?) are starting to look like little sticker burrs with tons of new growth.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Anyhow it's definitely coming out of dormancy and filling in some which makes me happy. It's time to do some fungicide though because one area has some rust and I see a couple of mushrooms.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Back yard is still thin, but seems to be doing pretty well. Had a dry spot from again, lack of head to head coverage, but that's mostly addressed. Will probably change out one of the heads for a higher distance one.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking good @SCGrassMan Mine has definitely waken up. I cut two consecutive days and It needed it. I am trying to keep it at or under half inch this year. PGR will go down Monday.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Looking good @SCGrassMan Mine has definitely waken up. I cut two consecutive days and It needed it. I am trying to keep it at or under half inch this year. PGR will go down Monday.


Nice! I'm gonna be up your way Monday want your stuff back?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Sure, if in the area. I work second shift now, so I typically leave for work at about 2ish....


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So I have some dry spots and lack of head to head coverage. The background is that I asked for him to draw up a plan before doing the install so I could review it. He said he would do it once I signed the contract - and never did. During the install I mentioned a few times that I wanted him to ensure head to head coverage, alternate heads along the sidewalk as is recommended etc.

In most places in life I'm a hardass. But for some reason I have difficulty not being nice to these guys. He just assured me he knew what he was doing and everything would be fine. And I thought, ok, I know little about irrigation and he does this all day long, so maybe I need to back off.

I spent about 3 grand or maybe $3300 to get this done, and it was my 40th birthday gift from my wife, and as I was watering the back yard by hand getting aggravated, I decided to send him an email. I'm guessing he's going to immediately clarify that he wants to charge me. And while I have some emails from him saying he's going to do the plan, I don't really have a specific layout in the contract, so if I have to sue, I will probably be wasting my time.

I also had referred him to a couple people in my neighborhood; he had been recommended to me by the guy who installed my sod.

Anyway here's the email I sent:

===

Hope all is going well - I passed your info along to a couple of people in the neighborhood.

I just have a couple of open items from the install I'd like to get addressed before it gets too hot out.

If you could put me on the schedule so we can address that would be great.

1.) Irrigation layout map - as mentioned prior to the install I'd like a detailed map of where the lines run, type of heads used and distances between each.
2.) Dry areas in back - I think #1 will reveal a lot of the cause to this. There are some areas in the back yard that don't have head to head coverage and it probably needs 2-3 extra heads on that zone to ensure full coverage.
3.) Front sidewalk area - Hunter recommends staggering the heads for head to head coverage as I mentioned during the install. The strip with 3 heads on it is doing OK, but not as well as it should. The two strips with only one head each are doing very poorly, even with drastically increased watering times.

The good news is the areas in question haven't grown in yet so it's still sand and clearly visible where the lines run.

Anyhow, please let me know when you can get me on the schedule to get these things addressed, I would appreciate it. You can also text me at
===

If and when I get a layout map I'm going to put it here and in the irrigation thread for review


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> So I have some dry spots and lack of head to head coverage. The background is that I asked for him to draw up a plan before doing the install so I could review it. He said he would do it once I signed the contract - and never did. During the install I mentioned a few times that I wanted him to ensure head to head coverage, alternate heads along the sidewalk as is recommended etc.
> 
> In most places in life I'm a hardass. But for some reason I have difficulty not being nice to these guys. He just assured me he knew what he was doing and everything would be fine. And I thought, ok, I know little about irrigation and he does this all day long, so maybe I need to back off.
> 
> ...


I think the email reads well. It's stern yet polite. Allows him to fix the issue he created, but also leaves the door open for you to throw the hammer if he doesn't. I also find that reviews on yelp & google tend to sway these guys into doing the right thing.

On another note after following your thread I was able to track down my irrigation layout map. I thought I had seen it when construction was completed, the wife tucked it away. Crazy the amount of info on these things.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@SCGrassMan who did your install. I had a similar issue when I had mine installed. They installed one head right behind shrubbery and another under my mailbox where it was blocked by the post.

I wasn't home when he installed. I called and they came out right away and fixed it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> @SCGrassMan who did your install. I had a similar issue when I had mine installed. They installed one head right behind shrubbery and another under my mailbox where it was blocked by the post.
> 
> I wasn't home when he installed. I called and they came out right away and fixed it.


Guy named Troy. I think around here irrigation guys just don't know what they're doing TBH.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In many states that is a problem. Good at burying pipe, but not much else. Most of them miss the finer points of horticulture and agronomy. Did I mention that I have to do a lot of rework of previously installed irrigation systems? No one I can call because they are the very reason for the problems.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> In many states that is a problem. Good at burying pipe, but not much else. Most of them miss the finer points of horticulture and agronomy. Did I mention that I have to do a lot of rework of previously installed irrigation systems? No one I can call because they are the very reason for the problems.


Yeah the irritating part is they're all things i mentioned BEFOREHAND.

If I have to hire somebody else or fix it myself I'm going to take him to small claims court even if it's $500.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > In many states that is a problem. Good at burying pipe, but not much else. Most of them miss the finer points of horticulture and agronomy. Did I mention that I have to do a lot of rework of previously installed irrigation systems? No one I can call because they are the very reason for the problems.
> ...


When a consumer does their diligence beforehand, I accommodate them and charge accordingly. On the other hand, when I am the consumer and my concerns are dismissed, the dismisser of my concerns does not do any work for me. I rather cut it off then and there rather than deal with things halfway through or at the end of the job.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > In many states that is a problem. Good at burying pipe, but not much else. Most of them miss the finer points of horticulture and agronomy. Did I mention that I have to do a lot of rework of previously installed irrigation systems? No one I can call because they are the very reason for the problems.
> ...


If he does not make it right, and you decide to fix it yourself, give me a call, I will gladly help. I installed my own system when I lived in Texas. I had to fix a couple of things with my current system that I paid to have installed here.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Yeah and I knew better. But I was trying to avoid being a jerk - but I should have listened to my gut. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Careful what you wish for! Lol but that would be awesome dude. I'm assuming I'm going to have to do it myself.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Live and learn.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

There are 6 critical documents that I have in place when I hire contractors for any renovation job that we undertake (we renovate houses on the side). They have to be willing to sign a contract, and meet milestones that are laid out with timeframes for completion on jobs they are hired on. I provide them with a scope of work with the UPC's, pricing and supplier prior to an employee's foot touching my properties. Anyone that has a problem signing any of my documents doesn't get my money, plain and simple. I don't care if they've done 10 rehabs for me in the past, that's just the way we do business.

Hope you get some recourse from him soon. Nothing is more frustrating than spending your hard earned money on something and it not performing as expected.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Live and learn.


True enough.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> There are 6 critical documents that I have in place when I hire contractors for any renovation job that we undertake (we renovate houses on the side). They have to be willing to sign a contract, and meet milestones that are laid out with timeframes for completion on jobs they are hired on. I provide them with a scope of work with the UPC's, pricing and supplier prior to an employee's foot touching my properties. Anyone that has a problem signing any of my documents doesn't get my money, plain and simple. I don't care if they've done 10 rehabs for me in the past, that's just the way we do business.
> 
> Hope you get some recourse from him soon. Nothing is more frustrating than spending your hard earned money on something and it not performing as expected.


How many documents would I need for contractors? And what are UPCs besides bar codes?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Dropped down to around 0.5" HOC today - you can see where I haven't trimmed around the center yet.

Got the nerve to try it from @Topcat who is mowing at 0.3"!

We got rain today as expected so I wanted to drop it down and get a cut in beforehand. Hopefully the grass will get the hint and start growing sideways!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > There are 6 critical documents that I have in place when I hire contractors for any renovation job that we undertake (we renovate houses on the side). They have to be willing to sign a contract, and meet milestones that are laid out with timeframes for completion on jobs they are hired on. I provide them with a scope of work with the UPC's, pricing and supplier prior to an employee's foot touching my properties. Anyone that has a problem signing any of my documents doesn't get my money, plain and simple. I don't care if they've done 10 rehabs for me in the past, that's just the way we do business.
> ...


I was talking about how I operate my business when I'm dealing with a contractor(s). A clear scope of work (SOW) is important to have so you don't have confusion when it comes to installation or work performed. All of my work is done on a draw basis, meaning that they have to buy the materials, install them, and perform the work to pass inspection prior to getting paid. Granted, we're talking about a rehab budget that's tens of thousands of dollars, as opposed to a 2-3K one-off job like a residential install similar to your job. If a contractor asks me for half down, and then half when the work is done, the won't get the bid. That's like saying, "Hey boss, I'll expect you to give me half of my salary for the week just for showing up, and at the end of the week, you pay me the rest." What they're doing is using your money to float the rest of the salaries that they've got to pay for work being performed on other jobs, which is not the way I do business, nor do I expect my contractors that I hire to work.

For your job, just use a simple contract that states a clear expectation of work to be performed, parts to be installed (i.e. Rainbird heads on the proposal and Hunter in-ground would not work), and a time frame for completion with a Bill of Materials would be satisfactory in small claims court should you need to litigate. Also, change orders need to be in writing, and authorized, otherwise you don't pay for them (estimate 100' of 3/4" line but oops, we now need 300'). Some might say this is overkill, but whenever I get pushback from a contractor, I let them know that the contract explains what I'm paying for, and I can't expect them to install something that isn't on the paper, and it protects their interests as well as my own. If they can't abide by the contract, are they able to be accountable, or are they hiding something? my $0.02.

Don't let them cover the system with dirt until you check it out, and verify you've gotten what you paid for installed.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


I think you'll be getting tagged in future contractor projects for a second pair of eyes LOL


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


>


Looks amazing. This is just a preview of what's to come. The warm weather and forecast of rain for the next several days will wake your lawn up.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Excellent. I know I just fertilized like a week ago but I'm thinking of putting more down next week.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Live and learn.
> ...


Lessons learned are the ones paid for in cash.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

The Hell Strip is starting to look better. Gave the lawn a cut today after all the rain - seems to be liking 0.5" just fine!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Second cut of the week


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Gotta get the whole yard looking as nice as this part. This grass is so nice reel low versus rotary!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Pics from today. Guess this didn't save earlier. I can't wait until the whole yard looks like this one spot where my finger is 

Hell strip is nearing normal.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Strip near the road that's doing well in some parts and not so well in others


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

The Hell Strip I think is officially at Purgatory status now 

Front yard is 95% there, just have some thin damaged areas from the winter still growing in.

Dry patch in the back yard is looking better, I hit it with fertilizer last week before all the rain we got, I plan on hitting it with some more to keep it going.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks good. Irrigation trenches takes what seems like forever to fill in.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@SCGrassMan

How do you like your toro gm1600 with your smaller yard with all the obstacles. My front is similar to yours size and obstacles wise and my back is just a rectangle with no obstacles. Reason being is I am debating what size mower to look for.

Yard is starting to look really good by the way


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Looks good. Irrigation trenches takes what seems like forever to fill in.


Yeah, and the dog pee spots :-/ When you coming to check it out in person and have some grub and a beer?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> @SCGrassMan
> 
> How do you like your toro gm1600 with your smaller yard with all the obstacles. My front is similar to yours size and obstacles wise and my back is just a rectangle with no obstacles. Reason being is I am debating what size mower to look for.
> 
> Yard is starting to look really good by the way


Honestly, I had no idea how massive the GM1600 was going to be. It's really really big. I have three real obstacles with it:

-I leave the transport studs on, and its just the right height to crash into the flagstone along the garden beds sometimes.
-My gate is about 1/4"-1/2" wider than this mower. When I clip the gate, which so far is every single time, I have to be quick on the throttle so my other hand doesn't get crushed
-Inbetween my front and back yard is about 3-4" deep masonry sand that it sinks into if I hit it just right.

All that being said, I love the mower. It's big and heavy and well built.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@SCGrassMan

If you had it all over to do again would you still go with the 26 in. Model or downside to a 22


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> @SCGrassMan
> 
> If you had it all over to do again would you still go with the 26 in. Model or downside to a 22


I don't remember the specifics, but there were some other differences as far as height of cut range etc. that made the GM1600 more attractive. I would say if you're going reel low and you have a yard with obstacles like mine though, DEFINITELY make sure you have that R&R Landscaping blade. You don't want to string trim reel low.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Had to get on the golf ball bandwagon


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

🤬🤬🤬


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

From today. Starting to go dormant, and a couple of burned out spots from 2,4D and Dismiss... but looking pretty damn good for November!

I think the corner up by the sidewalk entrance to the front door is gonna get pavers. It's already browning out from foot traffic.


----------

